

Court holds that UIUC broke contract in Salaita case - blahedo
http://chronicle.com/blogs/ticker/court-holds-that-u-of-illinois-broke-contract-in-salaita-case/102881

======
stephenbez
That article is misleading.

Here is a much better one: [https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-
conspiracy/wp/201...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-
conspiracy/wp/2015/08/08/salaita-lawsuit-against-university-of-illinois-will-
proceed/)

"Salaita lawsuit against University of Illinois will proceed" Steven Salaita’s
lawsuit against the University of Illinois for rescinding a job offer in
response to controversy over the content of his tweets will go forward. On
Thursday a federal judge denied the university’s motion to dismiss most of the
counts in Salaita’s complaint. Specifically, the judge refused to dismiss
Salaita’s contract, promissory estoppel and First Amendment claims against the
university. What this means is that the judge concluded that if the facts are
as Salaita alleged (and that qualification is important) he has stated valid
legal claims. It is not a ruling on the merits. In potentially related news,
University of Illinois Chancellor Phyllis Wise resigned on Thursday as well.

